# Thinking on a new pole barn



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

As you may have seen in chit-chat, we are building a new home.

Part of the project, as finances allow, will be a new pole barn.

Thinking on 28'x48'x12' to eaves.

Neighbor is building a pole barn framed as any pole barn would be, except it is being built on a "floating slab" and the poles set on the slab, instead of being planted 3'-4' in the ground.

Just wondering if any of you have seen this type of build, or have any experience with it.

Looking for thoughts and/or opinions on the pros & cons of one method versus the other!

As I sit here and think about it, I suppose the "on top of slab" construction would be just as stable as a conventional stud wall sitting on a foundation.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My biggest concern would be high winds and if the slab construction had provisions for such.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Stud wall sheds are becoming more common here.Some have 20' side walls.built on top of the slab,with footings.Some have cement walls on the bottom and stud walls built on top of that.Havent seen a post used on top of concrete but I don't see why it wouldn't work.The benefit I see is the posts aren't in the ground and be rotting off in 30 yrs.

Like Mike said it would need something securing the posts to the slab or it would be gone in the first windstorm.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes I did that same thing last year and man do I wish you could come out and see it. It is the same size as yours at 30X50 with a floating slab, and using my own rough cut lumber, it only cost me $4400 to build (not counting concrete). With concrete, I figure it would cost around $6800. The largest cost was the new steel roofing I put on it.

You can decide if that is expensive or not, but I intend to add another 30 x 76 feet to it soon, and why not at that price.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Slab be no problem. We have many barns like this and my house is to. We live in a high wind area 60-80 mph winds are not uncommon. Just anchor well and go on


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Rutted, I like your idea of using rough lumber! I'm thinking Hemlock! Got a mill close by that deals mainly in Hemlock!

When pouring the slab, do any of you pour extra thickness where the posts will sit?

Do you use re-bar around the perimeter, or just wire in the concrete?

How thick should the slab be when it's a true floating?

2" of Styrofoam under slab? Vertical Styrofoam at perimeter?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If you don't have poles in the ground you need wind bracing on the poles in both directions. Can get it by using sheathing under the siding, or diagonal wind braces. Depending what you use it can limit the size of the door openings especially if you're trying for a big door on the end.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Not to minimize the wind issue, but we'll be building in the woods, so high wind exposure will be reduced.

When I look at my henhouse, and the minimal bracing it contains, my concerns are reduced considerably!

New pole barn will be in the trees behind the roller and outhouse


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Well even beyond wind, just snow load on the roof requires bracing/sheathing so it doesn't keel over.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Part of the project, as finances allow, will be a new pole barn.
> Thinking on 28'x48'x12' to eaves.
> 
> Thanks, Dave


Dave,

Any reason for only 12 foot, instead of higher? I have been told higher normally isn't that much more expensive (unless you are heating/cooling).

Larry


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

No need to go any higher, as I have no plan or thought of upsizing any of my operation or equipment, in fact, if anything, I will probably continue to downsize! Only reason for going above 10', is hay wagons!

Thanks for asking!

Dave


----------

